# changing the background color of a GIF



## lbricken (Apr 16, 2010)

HELP!!! I need to change the background color of a ton of GIF files in a short amount of time. All have white type (rasterized). Short of recreating the type (nobody knows the original typeface) or drawing a million clipping paths, is there a quick and easy way to change the color? They're solid; no gradients, shading, etc. I have hex values for the new colors. (Sample file is attached.) (Using Photoshop CS3.)


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Open the file in Photoshop, go to Select > Color Range, click the Select box and choose 'Highlights'. This selects the white text.

Click the 'Invert' box to change the selection from the text to the background, then click OK to go back to the image.

Right-click the image and select Fill. Choose the new color you want for the background.


----------

